# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > المنتدى التعليمي العام >  دسية قواعد اللغة الانجليزية مستوى 4

## ابراهيم ابوديه

دسية تحتوي على ملخص وأهم القواعد الانجليزية للتوجيهي للمستوى الرابع

In the name of Allah





Subject :  English Grammar

Level :   Fourth for Tawjeehi


     To ask for more information, contact with the       following link:
E-mail : taamer2009@gmail.com










ملاحظة هامة جدا:
  لا يختلف شكل الفعل في اللغة الانجليزية سواء كان الفاعل مفردا أم جمعا ما عدا مع الافعال التالية: 
مع الظمير ( I )	مع الفاعل الجمع والظمائر((they,we.you	مع الفاعل المفرد والظمائر (he,she.it)
am	are	is
was	were	was
have	have	has
do	do	does
تصريف أول مجرد	تصريف أول مجرد	تصريف أول مجرد+s\es

Exercises:

1- I ------------- reading a book now. ( is , are , has )

2- They --------------- studied hard recently. ( has , was, have )

3- Ahmad -------------- his homework everyday. ( do, have, does)


English Tenses

(المضارع البسيط) 1- present simple 

Form:



•	يضاف للفعل ((s أو (es) شرط أن يكون الفاعل مفرد أو أحد الظمائر التالية ( it  she , he). ويضاف (es) للفعل شرط أن يكون الفعل منتهيا بالاحرف التالية ( z , s, sh , ch , o , x).
Examples:                                                                passes  ,       goes     ,    watches   , fixes  ,   wishes             
Keywords:
Always                usually               regularly          often 
              Sometimes                 factsزمنevery + 
Examples:

1- Maha always --------------- juice. ( drink)
2- I ------------- for two hours every day. ( study)
3- Jordanians -------------- the Independence Day on the 25th of May every year. ( celebrate )
4- He ----------- a teacher. (be)


(الماضي البسيط )    2- past simple

Form:



Keywords:
1- last + time                       2- ago                3- yesterday
زمن في الماضي+ 4- in 

Examples :

@ A month ago, my friend -------------- her car. ( sell )
@ We -------------- mere players last year. ( be )
@ He ------------- a desert island in the Pacific last year.     (discover)           



( المضارع المستمر) 3- present continuous 

  Form:
                              is    
          Subject +    am     + (v+ing)
                             are

Keywords:
1- now         2- at present      3- at the moment   3- this + time     
  4- today     5- tonight 

Examples:
@ Rawan---------------- now. ( read )
@ I ----------------- in Jordan this year. ( work )
@ The boys ------------------ at the moment. ( come )


الماضي المستمر 4- Past continuous

Form:





Keywords:
ماضي مستمر , ماضي بسيط + When

While
ماضي بسيط  ,  ماضي مستمر +               
As     

Examples :
@ When my friend phoned me , I ----------------- a book. ( read )
@ While I ------------------ a book , my friend phoned me. (read) 
@ As I ------------------ a book , my friend phoned me. ( read )



 (المضارع التام 5- Present Perfect  (

Form:




Keywords:
                    1- since             2- for               3- so far
                    4- recently         5- just              6- already

Examples:
@ I -------------- two rewards so far. ( get )
@ She ----------- just ------------  a letter. ( write )
@ They ---------------- in the USA since 1990. ( live )


(الماضي التام) 6- Past Perfect

Form: 



Keywords:
ماضي تام , ماضي بسيط + Before 
ماضي بسيط , ماضي تام + After   

Examples:
@ Before I wrote the report , the man ---------------- . ( leave )
@ After I ------------- my homework , I went to sleep. ( do )
@ I ---------------- my homework before I went to sleep. ( do)


(المضارع التام المستمر) 7- Present Perfect Continuous 

Form:




Keywords:
                      1- all + time    2- how long      3- since \ for + now


Examples: 
@ The students --------------------- for you all the morning.(wait)
@ How long -------- Ahmad ------------------ his project. (do )
@ Rabab looks sleepy now. She --------------------- on  her science project all night.( work)


(المستقبل البسيط) 7- Future Simple  

Form:


Keywords:
                    1- tomorrow        2- soon        3- next
                     زمن في المستقبل + 4- in

Examples:
@ He ---------------- his work tomorrow. ( finish )
@ The meeting --------------------- soon. ( start )


(المستقبل المستمر) -Future Continuous 8

Form:


Keywords:
•	نفس ظروف المستقبل البسيط ولكن مع المستقبل المستمر عادة نحدد الوقت مثل الساعة أو فترة من فترات اليوم
Examples:
@ Don't visit me at 7 o'clock tomorrow because I ----------------------- Mathematics. ( study)
@ In the morning tomorrow , The bus -------------------------- to our village. ( come )



(المضارع التام ) 9- Future Perfect  

Form:



Keywords:
 زمن في المستقبل +                       by 

Examples:
@ By the year 2012, the company --------------------- three branches in Jordan. ( open )

Exercises 
Q: Correct the verbs:

a- Huda is a teacher. She --------------------------French. ( teach )

b- He ---------------- the house a few minutes ago. ( leave)

c- While my mother ------------------ , lights went out. ( ****)

d- After we -------------------- our lunch , we went to the theater. ( have )

e- Don't worry ! Firas --------------------the police at the moment. ( call )

f- She --------------- silent since she arrived. ( keep )

g- You ------------------- the president next month. ( be )

h- I ----------------------- all the day. ( drive )

i- My brother --------------------- for the University of Jordan by 2013.   
     ( graduate )

j- At 12 o'clock next day, I ---------------------------- a new geographical book. ( read )



Negation
النفي
•	 جميع الأزمنة يمكن نفيها ( ما عدا المضارع البسيط والماضي البسيط) من خلال إضافة  not بعد الفعل المساعد الأول.
 @ He is writing the report now. (Affirmative)
      He is not writing the report now.  (Negative)

•	نضيف do not  بعد الفاعل الجمع أو الضمائر ( we , they , you , I) في المضارع البسيط.
@ The students come to school everyday. (Affirmative)
   The students do not come to school everyday. (Negative)


•	نضيف does not  بعد الفاعل المفرد أو الضمائر ( he , she , it ) ونحذف s\es من أخر الفعل الرئيسي في المضارع البسيط .
@ Ahmad goes to his work daily. (Affirmative)
     Ahmad does not go to his work daily. (Negative)

@ He studies hard on his exams. (Affirmative)
     He does not study hard on his exams. (Negative)


•	نضيف did not  بعد الفاعل ونحول الفعل من التصريف الثاني إلى التصريف الاول في زمن الماضي البسيط .
@ We bought our car last week. (Affirmative)
     We did not buy our car last week. (Negative)


•	تعامل أفعال  be ( (is , are ,am , was , were  كفعل مساعد حتى لو كانت هي الفعل الوحيد في زمن المضارع البسيط أو الماضي البسيط.
@ You are students. (Affirmative)
      You are not students. (Negative)
@ I was afraid yesterday. (Affirmative)
    I was not afraid yesterday. (Negative)


Forming questions (yes\no)
تشكيل الاسئلة التي جوابها (نعم أو لا)

•	جميع الأزمنة ( ما عدا المضارع البسيط والماضي البسيط ) نشكل منها سؤال من خلال وضع الفعل المساعد الاول قبل الفاعل ووضع ? في نهاية السؤال بدل النقطة.      ويمكن تطبيق القاعدة التالية :
Sub  + helping verb + main verb . (Sentence)
Helping verb + sub + main verb? (Question)

@ They have been in the USA since 1999. (Sentence)
     Have they been in the USA since 1999? (Question)


•	نضيف Do  قبل الفاعل الجمع أو الضمائر ( we , they , you , I ) في المضارع البسيط.
@ You brush your teeth three times a day. (Sentence)
    Do you brush your teeth three times a day? (Question)


•	نضيف Does   قبل الفاعل المفرد أو الضمائر (  he , she , it) ونحذف s\es  من الفعل الرئيسي في المضارع البسيط. 
@ He listens to the Quraan every day. (Sentence)
    Does he listen to the Quraan every day? (Question)


•	نضيف Did   قبل الفاعل ونحول الفعل الرئيسي من التصريف الثاني إلى الاول في الماضي البسيط.
@ Rabab Watched TV weekly. (Sentence)
    Did Rabab watch TV weekly? (Question)


•	تعامل أفعال  be ( (is , are ,am , was , were  كفعل مساعد حتى لو كانت هي الفعل الوحيد في زمن المضارع البسيط أو الماضي البسيط لذلك عند تشكيل السؤال نقوم بتقديم أحد أفعال be  قبل الفاعل فقط ووضع علامة سؤال في نهاية السؤال:

@ They were seven when they went to school. (sentence)
      Were they seven when they went to school? (Question)


Exercises:
Q: Write the negative form and question for each of the following sentences:
1- She bought a new bag last week.
--------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------
2- We are going to clean the kitchen. 
 ----------------------------------------------------------------
------------------------------------------------------------------
3- You can build a new this year.
---------------------------------------------------------------------
---------------------------------------------------------------------
4- Mohammad is writing a letter now.
----------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------
5- Luma always works hard.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
6- We sometimes swim in the Dead Sea.
 -----------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
7- Ahmad and Tareq are students.
 -------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
8- They visited Petra last month.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
9- He does his homework everyday. 

_______________________________________________
10- They did a job yesterday.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

 If clause
الجملة الشرطية
If clause / unless
إذا لم \ إذا          
Note: four types of clause:

        الجملة الصفرية الشرطية1- Zero conditional clause                            

  Form:
                   If + subject + v1, subject + v1      

Examples:
a- If people work hard, they usually achieve a success.
	إذا وجدنا بالشطر الثاني مؤشر من مؤشرات المضارع البسيط  مثل( usually ) تعتبر الجملة صفرية
b- If you speak English, you usually have better job opportunities.


جملة الشرط  الاول                                     2- First conditional clause
•	يوجد للشرط الاول شكلان :
Form A:-
                if +subject + v1 , subject + will + infinitive 
Examples: 
 a- If you go to school, you will learn science.
 b- If Maha studies hard, she will pass.
 c- Rami will see me if I want him.
 d- If I want Rami, he will see me.

Form B:- 
                  If + subject + v1 ,(don't+ imperative) imperative 

Examples:
a- If you want to be good in English, read English short stories.
b- If you go abroad, don't forget friends.



جملة الشرط الثاني   3- The second conditional clause                    

 Form:
    if + subject + v2 , subject + would + infinitive


Examples:
a- If you spoke English fluently, you would go to England.
b- Ali would not catch the bus if he did not arrive early
	لنفي الماضي البسيط  نستخدم  (did not +infinitive)   مع المفرد والجمع
c- If he went to Saudi Arabia, he would go to Mecca



جملة الشرط الثالث 4- The third conditional clause                    

Form:
if + subject + had + v3, would + have + v3                 

Examples:
a- If Samera had received your letter before you left, she would have given you a letter.
b- Samera would have given you a letter if she had received it before you left.

c- If Sami had not bought a new car, he would have had enough money to complete his study.






Rewriting from if to unless
 إعادة الكتابة من if إلى unless 
1- if the two parts are affirmative, we have to negate them 
	إذا كان الجزئين مثبتين بالحل يجب أن ننفيها
Example:
a- If he has enough money, he will buy a new house. 

    Unless he has enough money, he will not buy a new house.
	أدوات النفي ( not/no/never)

2- If the two parts are negative, we have to leave them negative.
	إذا كان الجزئين منفيين بالحل يجب أن يبقيا منفيين.
Example:
a- If he does not have enough money, he won't buy a new          car.
   Unless he has enough money, he won't buy a new car. 

	إذا وجدنا does not  مع if  احذفها وأنزل الفعل مضاف له  s  أو es
	=     =     do not   =    =    =        =     =  مجردا infinitive))
	=     =     did not  =    =    =        =     =  محول للماضي (v2)

3- If the first part is affirmative and the second one is negative, we negate the first and make the second affirmative.
	 إذا كان الجزء الاول مثبت والثاني منفي ننفي الاول ونثبت الثاني .
Example:
a- If you come early, you will not lose the bus.
    Unless you come early, you will lose the bus.


4- If the first part is negative and the second one is affirmative, we have to negate the first part and leave the second one affirmative.
	 إذا كان الجزء الاول منفي والثاني مثبت بالحل ننفي الاول ونبقي الثاني مثبت.
Example:
a- If you don't come early, you will lose the bus.
    Unless you come early, you will lose the bus.  

b- we will go for a picnic if the weather is not windy.
   Unless the weather is windy, we will go for a picnic.   






Rewriting from unless to if


         How to change unless into if
	كيف نحول unless إلى if

            === يجب أن نضع بعد If  ما يلي:
•	أضع   don't إذا كان الفعل مضارع والفاعل جمع.
•	=    doesn't =  =     =    =           =   مفرد.
•	=    didn't  =   =     =  ماضي        =    مفرد وجمع.
Examples:
a- Unless I have money, I won't go for a picnic.
    If I don't have money, I won't go for a picnic.

b- Maha won't get a good mark unless she studies hard.
    If Maha doesn't study hard, she won't get a good mark. 






Oral skills
المهارات الشفوية
1- Disagreeing politely
•	عدم التوافق المؤدب
a- I don't think so
b- not necessarily 
c- I don't agree
d- not really

2- Contradicting politely
•	التناقض المؤدب
a- may be, but
b- You have get a point, but

Example:
Ali: You have to speak English to go to the UK.
Hadi: May be, but I have a nationality.
Or
Hadi: I don't agree, I have a nationality.

3- Asking for information
•	طلب المعلومات
a- could you send me?
هل تستطيع أن ترسل لي
b- could you tell me?
هل تستطيع أن تخبرني؟
c- I'd like to know 
أود أن أعرف
d- what about?
ماذا عن
e- what kind?
ما نوع
F- I'd like 
أود

Examples:
@   Sami : there are some courses holding in this school.
       Al : Could you tell me about the courses holding in this school.  



4- Formal polite reply:  
•	الاجابة الرسمية المؤدبة:
a- yes, of course
b- yes, certainly

Example:
@  Ali : Excuse me, could you please show me the nearest way to the bus-station.
     Ahmad : Yes, of course

5- Informal polite reply:

   a- yeah,…


( wish \ should )

1- wish :
The first type                           
Form:


Use:
    It regrets about something at present.
•	تستخدم للتعبير عن ندم على شيء في الوقت الحاضر.
الأدلة:                                                           Keywords       
a- I would like to
b- I 'd like to 
c- if the verb in the first sentence is in present tense.

Examples:
@ I would like to be a teacher, I wish I studied harder. (study)

@ He is fantastic, I wish I had a similar one. (have)

@ I would like to be a teacher.
     I wish I was a teacher        .


The second type:
Form


Use:
    It regrets about something in the past
•	تستخدم للتعبير عن ندم على شيء وقع بالماضي .
الأدلة:                                                                       Keywords:
a- what a pity 
b- It is a pity
c- didn't
d- sorry
e- If the verb in the first sentence is in the past.



Examples:
@ I didn't learn ********s. I wish I had studied harder at school. (study)
•	إذا كانت الجملة الاولى منفية في الحل نثبته وإذا كانت الجملة الاولى مثبته في الحل ننفيه.
@ What a pity I studied physics, I wish I hadn't studied. (study)

@ I regret I was so rebellious.
     I wish I had not been so rebellious         . 

@ I would like to be a good student.
     I wish I was a good student         .




2-should
The first type
Form:


Use:
It is used to give suggestions at present.
•	تستخدم للتعبير عن تقديم اقتراحات في الوقت الحاضر
Keywords:
a- I'd like to 
b- I would like to
c- If the verb is in the present tense.

Examples:
@ I'd like to be a lawyer.
     I should be a lawyer.

The second type
Form:


Use:
		It regrets about something in the past
•	تستخدم للتعبير عن ندم في الوقت الماضي
Keywords:
a- what a pity
b- It is a pity
c- sorry
d- didn't
e- if the verb is in the past tense

Examples:
@ What a pity I failed
     I shouldn't have failed.







Reported speech
الكلام المنقول

* Reported speech is divided into three parts:
      جملة خبرية                                                       a- Statement
      سؤال                                                                b- Question
     أمرية                                                                     c- Order

* In reported speech, we have to change the following things:

•	في الكلام المنقول يجب أن نقوم بتحويل الأشياء التالية:
1-Tenses:


Indirect speech   (reported speech)	Direct speech
past simple    E.g. ate	a- present simple  E.g. eat 
past perfect   E.g.   had eaten	past simple   E.g.  ate                  b- 
past continuous  E.g.  was\were eating	c- present continuous   E.g. is\are\am eating
past perfect continuous   E.g. had been eating	d- past continuous   E.g.  was\were eating
past perfect   E.g.  had eaten	e- present perfect   E.g. has\have eaten


2- Models and helping verbs: 
would	will
could	can
had to	must
might	may
should	shall
was	is
were	are
was	is
had	has  \    have
didn't	don't   \   doesn't
hadn't	didn't

3- Adverbs:

غير مباشر indirect speech	مباشر   direct speech
هناك   there	هنا   here
بعد ذلك   then	الان     now
قبل اليوم   the day before	البارحة yesterday

بعد اليوم the day after	غدا  tomorrow
ذاك  that	هذا this
أولئك  those	هؤلاء    these
يأتي  come	يذهب   go
ذلك اليوم  that day	اليوم  today
تلك الليلة that night	الليلة  tonight


4- Pronouns:

غير مباشر indirect speech	مباشر   direct speech
he  \  she	I
him   \  her	me
his   \   her	my
his  \   her	mine
they	we
them	us
their	our
my / her \ his \ their \ our \ your	your
I \ she \ he \ they \ we / you	you كفاعل
me \ her \ him \ them\ you \ 	 youكمفعول به



A- Statement in reported speech

Form:



Examples:
@ "I don't eat meat !"
       Ali said that he didn't eat meat.
@ "We study Arabic tomorrow"
       The student said that they studied Arabic the day after.

@" You have to be patient"
       Tareq told me that I had to be patient.

@ "I won't attend the lesson tomorrow"
       Anas said that he wouldn't attend the lesson the day after.

*If we find the verb" deny" in the introduction of the second sentence, we make the sentence affirmative
•	إذا وجدنا الفعل deny  في مقدمة الجملة الثانية بالحل أنزل الجملة مثبتة
E.g.
@ "I didn't eat meat"
       Salem denied that he had eaten meat.
•	إذا كان الفعل deny  في مقدمة الجملة بالحل أنزل الفعل الرئيسي بالمضارع وأضيف له ing
@ "I didn't eat meat"
       Salem denied eating meat.



B- Questions



                      Yes \ no Q                      wh Q

1- yes \ no 

Form:



Examples:

@ "Are you happy?"
       I asked if you were happy.

•	في حال عدم وجود ضمير أو أسم بعد فعل القول فأنت مخير لتحويل الفاعل والافضل أن تبقيه كما هو.
•	نحول جميع الأفعال المساعدة إلى الماضي بإستثناء   did, does, do  نحذفهن ونحول الفعل الموجود بعد الفاعل.
@ "Do you speak Arabic?"
      Ahmad asked if you spoke Arabic.

@"Have you learnt French?"
      John wanted to know if you had learnt French.

@" Does he find the address?"
       Ali asked if he found the address.

@"Is Sami here?"
      The teacher asked if he was there.

@" Did you finish your homework?"
       My teacher asked me if I had finished my homework.



2- wh Q

Form:


Examples:

@ "Where are you from?"
      I asked where you were from.

@ "What will you eat?"
      Maha wanted to know what you would eat.

@ "When do you leave?"
      She asked when you left.

@ "Why have you failed?"
      Sameer asked why you had failed.

@ "Why did you come late?"
      The teacher asked us why we had come late.

@ "Who is this?"
      I wanted to know who this was.



C- Order \ Request

مثبتة 1- affirmative                        
منفية 2- negative                              

1- affirmative
Form:


Keywords:
* Please, don't
* If I were you, I would…
* could you … 

Examples:
@ "If I were you, I would study English."
      She ordered me to study English.

@ "Please, keep silent."
      Maha asked him to keep silent.

@ "Could you open the window?"
      Ali told Sami to open the ********

@ "Could you lend me a pen?"
       Mustafa asked me to lend him a pen.

@ "Be quiet, please"
      The teacher asked the class to be quiet. 


•	إذا بدأ السؤال ب why don't وكان فعل الأخبار هو invite , suggest , advise  فتعامل معاملة الجملة الأمرية المثبتة.
E.g.
@"Why don't you attend the lesson?"
      Ali invited me to attend the lesson.

2- Negative
    Form


Examples:
 @"Don't worry, please"
      I ordered them not to worry.
•	أذا وجدنا أحد أدوات النفي التالية ( not, never, no) بالحل يحول على طريقة النفي.
E.g.
@"Never come late."
     I told Ali not to come late.





&  1- say       2- tell

  1- say , says , said
•	تستخدم هذه الافعال بعد :
1-	أذا جاء بعد الفراغ مباشرة كلمة that 
2-	إذا جاء بعد الفراغ  مباشرة فاعل + فعل
E.g.
@ Ali said that he passed the exams.
@ Ali said he passed the exams.
•	إذا كان الفعل بالشق الثاني ماض أستخدم مع المفرد والجمع       said    أما إذا كان مضارع والفاعل مفرد أستخدم  says  وإذا كان الفعل مضارع والفاعل جمع أستخدم   say.
E.g.
 @ Salem ---------- that he was in Amman.
       say,  says , said

2- tell , tells , told
•	تستخدم هذه الافعال :
1-	إذا جاء بعد الفراغ مباشرة أسم أو ضمير ومن ثم  to  
E.g.
@ I told Ali to come.
@ She told him to leave.
2-	إذا جاء بعد الفراغ أسم أو ضمير ومن ثم  that 
E.g.
@ I told Ali yesterday that he failed.
__________________________________________________  ______

Col********s 
المتلازمات
(1)
ظرف + فعل
verb + adverb	صفة + فعل
verb+adjective	اسم+فعل
verb+noun
accelerate rapidly
يتسارع بسرعة	become old fashioned
يصبح قديما جدا	pay attention
يعطي إهتمام
do badly
يعمل بشكل سيء	find (something) difficult
يجد شيئا صعبا	have free time
لديه فراغ
rise dramatically 
يرتفع تلقائيا		take a deep breath
يأخذ نفس عميق


& How will the exam come?

 ?? If you start to get angry, take a ------------------------------ before you say anything.
        ( free time     ,      deep breath      ,         attention )




(2)
have	get	make	do
my own business 	bored	an excuse	an exam
an accident	home	a mistake	some body favor 
a career\ job	married	money	your homework
a good time	promotion	a suggestion	your best

&How will the exam come?

 ?? Hanan ------------------ married.
         ( did     made     got  )

 ??  She wanted to ------------------- a career in law.
         (  make      have         do  )

  ?? I like to ---------------- some free time to relax.
        ( do     make      have  )

   ?? I ------------------ my homework.
           (   had    did       got  )

   ??  I often ------------------ a mistake.
           (  have     make       do        get )






Linking words
أدوات الربط
because \ since \ as \ because of \ due to \ although \ in spite of \ despite 

We use the following with the reasonable sentences.
•	يستخدم مع الجملة السببية:                                                               
1-
because
since     + sub + v       
as

&How will the exam come?

?? Ali will learn English ---------------- he wants to go to England.
    ( a- in spite of      b- because of         c- as )

2-
Because of
)                                جملة أسمية                                 + ( nominal clause 
Due to  
•	يوجد فاعل ولكن لا يوجد فعل
& how will the exam come?

?? He got high mark --------------- hard study.
      (  a- because         b- due to         c- as )
•	إذا يوجد بعد الفراغ أسم بدون فعل أستخدم إما  because of   أو   due to
?? I'd like to improve my English -------------- I want to study at the university.
       (  a- as      b- because of        c- due to   )




We use the following in contrastive sentence.
•	تستخدم في جملة التناقض.
1- 
        Although   + sub + verb      

??  I arrived late ------------ I got out early.
       (   a- in spite of      b- despite     c- although  )
??  --------------- he was lazy, he did his homework.
      (  a- In spite of        c- Although         d- Despite  )

2- 
In spite of
                               +  Nominal clause 
Despite   


?? He visited me ---------------- his illness.
     (  a- although       b- in spite of      c- because  )

?? --------------- being lazy, he solved the problem.
    (  a- Despite     b- As      c- Although  )














Gerund and infinitive
المجرد و المصدر
•	الأفعال التالية يتبعها  مصدر (فعل+ing) 
*  V+ v(ing)

Adore , avoid , consider , enjoy , finish , hate , love , like , prefer , 
    يفضل           يحب           يكره     ينهي       يستمتع   يعتبر         يتجنب   يحترم 
Don't mind , can't stand , risk , suggest , deny , give up , carry on 
   يستمر           يتخلى         ينكر      يقترح      يجازف  لا يطيق           لا يمانع
go on.
يستمر  

Examples:

@ We must avoid ---------------- accidents.
             ( to make ,   make  ,   making  )

@ I gave up ------------------- coffee.
            ( to drink  ,  drink    ,  drinking  )

@ Ali ----------------- having a bath.
           ( promises  ,  suggests  ,  expects )



•	الأفعال التالية يتبعها  to + فعل مجرد (infinitive)
* v + to + v1

Afford , agree , choose , decide , expect , help , learn , manage 
         يتدبر            يتعلم     يساعد  يتوقع      يقرر        يختار       يوافق  يملك الوقت       الكافي أو يقدر ماليا
Need , offer , plan , promise , refuse , want , would prefer ,
               يفضل                    يريد       يرفض    يوعد          يخطط   يقدم      يحتاج
 would love , would like  
                                                                           يرغب            يحب 

•	الأفعال التي تحتها خط إذا سبقت ب would يجب أن يأتي بعدها حرف الجر to  ومن ثم الفعل المجرد. 

Examples:

@ I prefer eating 

@ I would prefer to eat.

@ Ali promises ----------------- the lesson.
      ( to attend ,  attend  ,  attending )

@ The criminal ----------------- to confess of his crime.
      ( avoids  ,  refuses  ,  suggests )

@ In cities, one can never avoid --------------- caught in a traffic jam. (      get)

@ She promised ---------------- the meeting next month.
        ( attend ,  attending   ,   to attend )





Linkers  
أدوات الربط 

1- such as 
•	تأتي في وسط الجملة وتتبع بمثال واحد.
E.g. 
        I like Jordan customs such as wedding.


2- finally 
•	تأتي بعد النقطة وقبل الفاصلة.
E.g. 
        I collected five thousands JD. Finally, I can afford to buy a house.



3- First  
•	تأتي إما في بداية الجملة أو في وسط الجملة مسبوقة بنقطة ومتبوعة بفاصلة وتستخدم مع التعداد.
E.g. 
         I have some ideas. First, I will build a house. Second, I will buy a car. Finally, I will get married.
Each other or themselves
أنفسهم         كل من الأخر 

•	إذا وجدنا بالسؤال الكلامات التالية:
(himself , herself , itself , ourselves , themselves , myself , yourselves)
نختار الجملة التي تحتوي themselves
•	أما إذا لم نجد فنختار الجملة التي لا تحتوي على themselves 

Examples:

@   Ali and Hani look at them selves
  ===   Ali looks at himself and Hani looks at himself.

How does the question come? *
 كيف يأتي السؤال؟
a- Maha and Rami help themselves.
b- Maha and Rami help each other.

?? Which sentence means that Maha helps Rami and Rami helps Maha.







Making Questions
تكوين أسئلة

* yes\no questions 
Form:




•	تحويل بعض الضمائر :  
you   ===== I 
they ====== we
Are you ==== I am

E.g.
        @ I am in Amman.
             Are you in Amman?

        @ Ahmad has seen a crime.
             Has he seen a crime?

•	's نعتبرها is إذا :
1-	جاء بعدها صفة 
2-	=    =       فعل ينتهي ب ing
3-	=     =     اسم عاقل

E.g. 

1- He's smart.
2- Sami's working hard now.
3- She's Rabab.
•	's نعتبرها has إذا:
1-	جاء بعدها أسم غير عاقل.
2-	=    =     فعل  لتصريف ثالث.
E.g.

1- He's a car.
2- She's phoned by her friend.


•	إذا اعتبرنا 's اختصار ل is فهنا تعامل is معاملة الفعل المساعد والرئيس.
E.g.

@   He's a boy.
       He is a boy.
       Is he a boy?

•	إذا اعتبرنا   's اختصار ل has   فهنا يجب أن أحضر من عندي فعل مساعد وهو does واحول has إلى have.
E.g.

@   He's a car.
       He has a car.
       Does he have a car?

Other abbreviations:    

'll ==== will
've === have
'd ==== would, had
•	  'd تعتبر would إذا جاء بعدها فعل مجرد
E.g.

@ He'd visit Petra.
    He would visit Petra.
    Would he visit Petra?

•	'd  تعتبرhad إذا جاء بعدها فعل تصريف ثالث أو جاء أسم
E.g.

@ I'd bought a car.
     I had bought a car.
     Had you bought a car?


•	إذا الجملة لا تحتوي على فعل مساعد: 
1-	أنظر للفعل إذا كان ماض استخدم  did ومن ثم أحول الفعل للمضارع (تصريف أول)
E.g.

@ I ate an apple.
     I did eat an apple.
     Did you eat an apple?

2-	أنظر للفعل إذا كان مضارع والفاعل مفرد  استخدم  does ومن ثم أحول الفعل للمضارع المجرد (تصريف أول).
E.g. 

@ Ibrahim speaks English.  
      Does Ibrahim speak English?

Tag Questions
أسئلة أليس كذلك
•	لحل سؤال tag questions نتبع الخطوات التالية:

1-	إذا كان الفعل المساعد مثبت بالحل ننفيه واذا كان منفي بالحل نثبته 
E.g.
        @ Ali will come, will not he?

        @ She is not playing, is she?

        @ I have seen you, haven't I?

2-	أي جملة تبدأ ب let فحلها مباشرة هو shall we
E.g.
       @ Let's go to America, shall we?


3-	أي جملة تبدأ ب  don't  فحلها هو will you
E.g.
       @ Don't come, will you?

4-	إذا جاءت الجملة تحتوي I am بالحل تصبح aren't I  E.g.
       @ I am a boy, aren't I?


5-	ولكنها إذا جاءت منفيةI am not  فأنها تحل على الطريقة الأعتيادية كالتالي:
E.g.
       @ I am not a boy, am I?


6-	إذا الجملة لا تحتوي على فعل مساعد وكان الفعل مضارع والفاعل مفرد استخدم doesn't  
E.g. 
       @ Anas plays football, doesn't he?


7-	إذا كان الفعل مضارع والفاعل جمع استخدم don't  
E.g.
         @ The boys have a car, don't they?


8-	إذا كان الفعل ماض استخدم didn't  مع المفرد والجمع
E.g.
         @ Ali saw me, didn't he?



9-	إذا جاء بعد 's اسم عاقل فالأس اختصار ل is أما اذا جاء بعد 's اسم غير عاقل فالأس اختصار ل has فمنها نحتاج إلى فعل مساعد
E.g.
         @ She's a girl, isn't she?
         @  she's a book, doesn't she?





Pronouns 



D
objective pronouns	C
reflexive 
pronouns	B
possessive
ponouns	A
possessive 
adjectives
me	myself	mine	my
him	himself	his	his
her	herself	her	her
it	itself	its	its
them	themselves	theirs	their
us	ourselves	ours	our
you	yourself
yourselves	yours	your





1- A
•	متى نستخدم هذا العمود (A)

1-اذا جاء بعد الفراغ اسم غير مسبوق بأي اداة 
E.g.
He is ---------- friend  @
Me/ mine / my / myself ))


2-اذا جاء بعد الفراغ صفة + اسم 
E.g.
I found ------------new kegs@
(Them / themselves / theirs / their)



2- B
•	متى نستخدم هذا العمود( B)  

1-اذا سبق بالمصطلح التالي It is-------
E.g.
@I found a book. It is-------------
(my / myself / mine / me)

 2- تأتي في نهاية الجملة:
E.g.
 @My pen is broken. Could I borrow -------------
       ( your  ,   yours  ,  yourself )

3- تأتي في بداية الجملة متبوعة ب is
E.g.
    @ This is not my scarf. -------------- is yellow.
          ( mine  ,  my  ,  me  ,  myself )


3- C
•	متى أستخدم هذا العمود:

1- بعد حرف جر
E.g.
       @ She sometimes talks to --------------
            ( herself ,  myself ,  himself )


3-	بعد المفعول به
4-	بعد الفعل مباشرة.
E.g.
      @ They hurt ----------------
           ( themselves , himself ,  yourself )
•	يكون الضمير النعكس مشتق من الفاعل.

5-	اذا الجملة بدأت بالفعل  Don't يكون الضمير دائما الضمير المنعكس هو yourself
E.g.
        @ Don't blame ---------------
             ( ourselves . yourself , herself )


3-	D
•	متى نستخدم هذا العمود
1-	بعد الفعل مباشرة اذا كانت الجملة مكونة من فاعل+فعل
E.g.
        @ I saw ------------ in the garage.
             ( him , himself , his )


2-	اذا جاء بعدها اداة مثل ( a , an , the ) ومن ثم أتى أسم
E.g.
       @ Ali gave ----------- a book.
            ( me , my , mine )


3-	اذا جاء بعد الفراغ حرف جر 
E.g. 
       @ I call ---------- in the school.
            ( him ,  himself ,  his )


    ============================================



Quantifiers 
محددات الكمية

( many , a few  , much , a little  ,  some  , a lot of  , no  , any )

1- many 
* تستخدم مع الأسماء المعدود الجمع وفي الجمل المنفية وتستخدم أيضا في السؤال.
Examples:

@  How ----------- boys are there?
      (  many      a few         much  )

@  We don't have ----------- books in our library.
      (  many     a few         much   )


2- a few
* تستخدم مع الأسماء المعدود الجمع وفي الجمل المثبتة.
Examples:

@  Musa has ------------ friends in his village.
      (  many    a few      a little  )

& ملاحظة :
                  يوجد هناك بعض الأسماء المعدود الجمع لا تنتهي ب s مثل:
 ( people , men , women , children , mice , sheep , geese  )

@ I saw ------------ geese flying into the sky yesterday.
        (   many      much        a few  )


3- much
* تستخدم مع الأسماء غير المعدودة في الجمل المنفية وتستخدم مع السؤال.
Examples:


@ How ------------ sugar have you put in your cup?
     (  many    a little    much  )

@ In the winter, we don't drink ----------- water.
     (  a few       much     a little  )


4- a little 
* تستخدم مع الأسماء غير المعدودة في الجمل المثبتة.
Examples:

@ I ate --------- cake .
     ( a few   a little   much )


5- some 
* تستخدم مع الأسماء المعدودة الجمع وغير المعدودة في الجمل المثبتة.
Examples:

@ Listen! I am reading -------------- important information.
     (  some   any   much  )

@ I bought ------------ new books last week.
     (  some    any   many  )


6- any 
* تستخدم مع الأسماء المعدودة الجمع وغير المعدودة في الجمل المنفية وفي السؤال أيضا.
Examples:

@  He didn't fail ------------ exams last year.
      (  some   any   a lot of  )

@  Do you need ------------ help in English.
     (  some    any   a lot of  )

									7- a lot of 
* تستخدم مع الأسماء المعدود الجمع والغير معدود وتستخدم في الجمل المثبتة.
Examples:                                                                            

@ The local library near our house has ------------ books which deal with human rights.                                        
( a lot of    much   little )                                             		

@ I am very tired because I have been reading ------------ information about the history of English.                     
(  many    much   a lot of  )                                         


8- no                                                                                    
* تستخدم قبل الأسماء المعدودة والأسماء غير المعدودة وتستخدم في الجمل المنفية.
Examples:                                                                           	

@ I will not come to the club next week because I have -------time.                                                                                      
(  many  a few   no )                                                              					                                                                                                      




WORDBUILDING
الأشتقاق 

1- Noun 
•	نعرف الأسم من خلال اللواحق التي تأتي في نهاية الكلمة ولواحق الاسم هي:

1- ion: assassination                         10- ure: pressure
2- ment: investment                         11- age: shortage
3- ity: stability                                  12- ship: relationship 
4- nce: arrogance                             13- ice: notice
5- ness: carelessness                         14- er: volunteer 
6- ess: actress                                    15: or: actor 
7- y: zoology                                      16: dom: freedom
8- ist: zoologist                                  17- ism: tourism
9- tude: fortitude                              18- ing: thinking

•	يقع الأسم ((noun في الأحوال التالية:

1- بعد الأدوات the , a , an    إذا لم يكن بعد الفراغ أسم 
@ The journey was long and difficult.

2- بعد أسماء الأشارة these , those , that , this  
@ Scott lost his life in that expedition.

3- بعد ضمائر الملكية his  her  its  my  their  our  your   و 's الملكية
@ We lost the goal of our ambition.

4- بعد الصفات مثل  remarkable, great, terrible, tall, big, --- etc
@ Scott showed remarkable courage.

5- بعد أحرف الجر مثل of, at, for, from, in, on, to 
@ I read a letter full of sadness.

6-	بعد الفعل كمفعول به  
@ Teimour won competitions and titles at the age of ten.

7- بعد محددات الكمية  any, some, much, many, little, a little, few, a few, only, other, another, no, all                                             
@ Many participants were pleased.

7-	بعد more  أو most بشرط أن لا يسبقها أحد أفعال (be)
@ Most readers prefer to read short stories.


 2- Adjective

•	نعرف الصفة (adjective) من خلال لواحقها التالية:

1- ble: responsible             8- ory: satisfactory
2- al: social                        9- an: American
3- ive: creative                  10- less: careless
4- ful: beautiful                 11- ing: interesting
5- ic: economic                  12- ed: interested in 
6- ous: generous                13- ant: important
7- ent: competent              14- ary: revolutionary

•	تقع الصفة ((adjective في الأحوال التالية:

1-	قبل الأسماء 
@ Edgar had terrible frostbite.

2-	بعد أفعال مثل feel , become , look , get , grow
@ when I met her, I felt impressed.         

3-	بعد أفعال (be)  الرئيسية 
@ look at the sky. It is beautiful.
4-	بعد مقويات الكلمات مثل too , so , very , quite
@ The weather was too cold.

5-	بعد  the most
@ It was the most difficult task.

6-	بعد الظروف التي تنتهي ب ly مثل definitely , extremely 
@ They were extremely exhausted.

7-	بين as----------as  بشرط أن تكون مسبوق بأحد أفعال (be) الرئيسية للجملة.
@ She is as strong as a horse.

8- بعد    more بشرط أن تكون مسبوقة بأحد أفعال (be)
@ Gold is more expensive than silver.


3-verb
•	 نعرف الفعل(verb )من خلال لواحقه التالية:
1-fy: qualify                                 4-ieve:believe
2-ise\ize:civilise\civilize              5-en:strengthen     
3-ate:compensate                         6-ide :Stick Out Tongue: rovide
•	يقع الفعل (verb) في الاحوال التالية :
1- بعد (to) وبعد أفعال المودل modals   وبعد أفعال do (do, does, did)
@ Students often try to impress their teachers.
@ It will change the concepts of the society. 
@ Teimor didn't give up.
@ Did the Omayyad leave anything behind?

3-	بعد الفاعل والفاعل قد يكون أسما أو ضميرا noun  or pronoun
@ Ajyalina introduced the principles of child safety to the society.
@ This campaign strengthens the communications among the society.

 الظروف4- The Adverb

* Position of the adverbs
•	موقع الظروف
1.	بعد الأفعال 
@ Scott wrote bitterly in his diary.             
         2- قبل الصفات
@ They were extremely exhausted.            
3-  في نهاية الجملة بشرط أن يقع الفراغ بعد اسم أو ضمير مسبوق بفعل أو بعد فعل.
@ He greeted the guests warmly.                
            4- في بداية الجملة وقبل فاصلة.
______________, they were out.    @

a- unfortunate       b- unfortunately



5- بين الفاعل والفعل الرئيسي
E.g.:
He ----------------------- comes on time.
  a- possible       b- possibly      c- possibility


-6- It comes between the helping verb and the main verb.
6- بين الفعل المساعد والفعل الرئيسي.
E.g.:
He is ------------------- coming late.
  a- real      b- reality        c- really 

&1- Most adverbs have ly ending E.g.  Slowly, quickly …etc.
& معضم الظروف تنتهي ب ly  .

&2- some adverbs don't have ly ending. E.g. often , sometimes, always , from time to time, now , every + time…etc.
&2- بعض الظروف لا تنتهي ب ly.
E.g.;
    I ------------------- goes to Amman.
     a- if             b- due to            c- sometimes


تم بحمد الله وتوفيقه



مع أطيب أمنياتي  لكم بالنجاح 



المعلم : ابراهيم أبوديه
بكالوريس اللغة الانجليزية والدبلوم العالي في المناهج والتدريس (الجامعة الاردنية) 




للطلب والاستفسار: 0785062615

----------


## assa2008

thanx so0 much :Icon9:

----------


## عندليب الحب

:SnipeR (15):

----------


## عندليب الحب

ممتاز يساعد الطلاب

----------


## عندليب الحب

ممتاز يساعد الطلاب

----------


## KHALIL ALNEFAE

*في امريكا  ندرس  للغة ومنك نستفيد  واصل  في عطائك  

 نحن في حاجة للعلمك   يالدكتور / ابراهيم*

----------


## jalal970

الفش كر مجهود رائع

----------


## عفان

بارك الله بكم

----------

